# Brown Algae



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

I've been getting a lot of brown algae lately. I now have a big 156 gallon tank and it seem to spread like wildfire. I had this problem in my 55 gallon, I would clean it real good and it would go away. I gave the 156 gallon a good cleaning today. Is there anything else I could do to keep this from rearing its' ugly head again?


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

here, read this, http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Thank you! That is it. Guess I just have to wipe it out each time it comes back.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Damn...I have the same issue in my 10 gallon!!!
The entire thing is covered in brown algae.
I've used razor blades to scrape it off and even the chems.
I don't have anything other then a clump of java moss in there.

I do however have eco complete as a substrate b/c I was going to plant it.

Any ideas how to get rid of it?
It comes back within a matter of days after I clean it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

The brown substance that grows in aquariums can best be described as periphyton. Periphyton is a complex mixture of algae, cyanobacteria, heterotrophic microbes, and detritus that is attached to submerged surfaces in most aquatic ecosystems.

It's not an issue in any of my community aquriums because I always have sucker-mouth fish like Rainbow Sharks and Flying Foxes to keep the tank somewhat clean. In piranha aquariums this is not an option. Not for long anyway.

The best you can do is keep up with your water changes to reduce the amount of nutrients and detritius in the water that these life forms are feeding off of.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Will adding more plants to the aquarium help reduce brown algae? My thought is that the plants will consume all the extra nutrients that are needed for algae so the algae eventually dies off....any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> Will adding more plants to the aquarium help reduce brown algae? My thought is that the plants will consume all the extra nutrients that are needed for algae so the algae eventually dies off....any thoughts?


It might some, but probably not a huge difference.
A few plants can't compensate for the massive Nitrate production of a tank full of ravenous piranha.
Water changes and vacuuming the gravel is key to keeping predatory fish.


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> Will adding more plants to the aquarium help reduce brown algae? My thought is that the plants will consume all the extra nutrients that are needed for algae so the algae eventually dies off....any thoughts?


They say that if you want any chance of competing with algea, you need to cover 75% of your substrate with FAST growing plants, the way it works is the fast growing plants, need a constant supply of nutrients and if there is any available, they will quickly use them up for there growth, thus leaving algea with little or nothing to "feed" on. Also, flourish excel is supposed help get rid of algea if you use more than the recommended dose, and squirt it directly onto the algea, this however does not work on all forms of algea, works great for Black Brush though.

Fast growing plants are things like:

Hygrophillia Difformis or Wisteria

Hyrophila Polysperma


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Now the algae is starting to grow back on the gravel at the bottom. I'll have to keep cleaning the gravel twice a week. I wish there was some type of chemical that would get rid of it.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have brown algae in a tank with convicts...what could I put in there to help clean up????


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

notaverage said:


> Damn...I have the same issue in my 10 gallon!!!
> The entire thing is covered in brown algae.
> I've used razor blades to scrape it off and even the chems.
> I don't have anything other then a clump of java moss in there.
> ...


So far it has not returned. This is what I did. I cleaned the best i could. I cleaned the heaters, tank, cleaned the gravel real well with the python. I even cleaned the driftwood and the output from the canister tank. I then did a water change and then added the dechlorinator after I filled it back up. I then put in "Algae Destroyer Advanced" and put in the exact amount based on my tank size. The brown algae has not resurfaced yet for 7 days. Let me know if this works for you.


----------

